# Cheaper sawstop: my research (don't try this at home)



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

After watching the Sawstop video and really being impressed with the concept, I got to thinking that maybe a creative mind like mine could be put to work on a lower cost version of that concept. To save money, it seems to me, one must start by using existing technology wherever possible, rather than new research.
Not wanting to infringe on any current patents, I began looking to doodads and thingies (don't want to burden you all with the overly technical jargon, here) that may have an expired patent or no patent at all.
My first idea, which I'll chronicle here, seemed like it might be the right approach, since the goal is to shut down the saw upon contact with a finger instead of the wood.
My brainchild was to use voice activation to shut off the saw, since every time I've had an encounter with a saw blade, I screamed.
The logical starting point, therefore, was "The Clapper", that neat little thingie (remember, no technical terms, here) that flicks a light switch on & off by voice activation. I thought I'd just rig one of these up to my table saw switch, and when I hollered, it would shut off. 
The problem was twofold, it seems. First, I don't think I yelled soon enough, and second, the "Clapper" shut off all the lights in the shop.
I've attached a "don't try this at home" photo to deter anyone from emulating my work.
I'll be updating this (after I heal) with my next idea. -SST


----------



## pappy (Oct 10, 2007)

Laughed my arse off!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

: ^ O


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Good try. But you know maybe you should have started with hot dogs like the other MFG's do.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

I actually wanted to, but I got hungry and ate the hot dogs. I figured…what have I got to lose??? -SST


----------



## Fingersleft (Sep 25, 2007)

Not the best idea of the day…but certainly the best laugh of the day.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## Fingersleft (Sep 25, 2007)

On a more serious side - The only time I've cut (small nick) myself on my table saw was after I'd turned it off. With the blade still spinning, I put my finder where my finger should not have been. Result - small and a bid bandaid for a few days. Seems to me that there should be an easy and cheap way to come up with an automatic blade break when you turn the power off.

Any ideas out there? I don't have one this afternoon…still laughling at SST's post.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks like you will only be ordering three beers with that hand from now on..


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

In europe a brake is mandated… seems easy enough….

Drew


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Funny.


----------



## bryano (Aug 19, 2007)

Thats Funny. I know every body hates blade guards including me, but they sure will save your fingers.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Are you related to Claire Bennet on Heroes?

There must be something for a brake. Years ago my Dad got an add on break for his Craftsman RAS.
Obviously won't work on a table saw.

If you have a contractor saw attach a strip of leather to the back of the saw long enough to drape over the arbor. Attach a cord, wire or whatever to the front end of the strap and attach that to a foot pedal. When you step on the foot pedal it will put friction to the arbor and stop the saw.

Won't pass OSHA. Might not even be safe. Could be the germ of an idea.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Better go back to the drawing board before trying this on your weiner.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I kinda figured that having one of the wifes favorite bath towels handy…well, it could be tossed into the spinning blade. Ya know? Great for wiping up blood and oil spills too.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've got to be careful on my table saw. The 16" blade takes a good 3 minutes to stop.


----------

